# Bottle Stoppers



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Been busy this weekend turing stoppers.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

TomC said:


> Been busy this weekend turing stoppers.


You have been busy. Very nice collection of stoppers, especially the Celtic knot one. :thumbsup:


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Dave,
I like the shape of the 5th from the left. The third from the left is IPE. I got several pieces from a neighbor. I did not like the way it turned, no only do you get shavings but you also get what looks like sanding dust. I know my tools were sharp but I have not seen this before.
Tom


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

TomC said:


> I did not like the way it turned, no only do you get shavings but you also get what looks like sanding dust. I know my tools were sharp but I have not seen this before.
> Tom


I am not surprised about how Ipe turns.

I do not have any pieces of Ipe worth turning, but I have jatoba (Brazilian cherry) and it is very tough to turn.

I also got a turning blank from Woodcraft, one of the blanks where the species is not identified.

This is a very dark, almost black colour. This is not as dense as jatoba, but it is harder to turn. I roughed down the blank and have put this aside for another day. I may need to use carbide tools on this puppy.


----------



## pvechart (Dec 14, 2011)

Those are really nice Tom...where do you get your stopper parts from? I think I may want to try turning a couple of bottle stoppers myself.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

pvechart said:


> Those are really nice Tom...where do you get your stopper parts from? I think I may want to try turning a couple of bottle stoppers myself.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Paul


I get them from Ruth Niles. They are made in the USA and are stainless steel. Go to "nilesbottlestoppers.com".
Tom


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Nice. I think the Zebrawood is my favorite, at least the shape. Nice job on the celtic knot also.:thumbsup:

I have a box full of niles stoppers, I need to get to turning some.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

BassBlaster said:


> Nice. I think the Zebrawood is my favorite, at least the shape. Nice job on the celtic knot also.:thumbsup:
> 
> I have a box full of niles stoppers, I need to get to turning some.


Thanks Bass. The shape of the one you like and the one I like are similar. One is just a little bigger in diameter. I like the top ring being larger than the bottom ring. I am kind of shape challenged. I keep making very similar shapes.
Tom


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I am fixing to order more Niles stoppers. I don't know if any of you guys saw the post on my finish problem but I would like a recommendation on a stopper finish other than lacquer. I would like one with the luster of buffed lacquer but I'm not sure I ready to try CA. Any suggestions?
Tom
Edited for typo


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

TomC said:


> I am kind of shape challenged. I keep making very similar shapes.
> Tom


 Me too. I always search for pics online when I want to turn something. I find something I like and then come up with my own variation so Im not copying. Then it seems like I cant get away from that shape. Ive turned 3 peppermills, all identical shapes, lol.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

TomC said:


> I get them from Ruth Niles. They are made in the USA and are stainless steel. Go to "nilesbottlestoppers.com".
> Tom


Ruth sells direct, but you have to call her, she does not have ordering via the internet. Nice lady to talk to.

http://nilesbottlestoppers.com/

My local Woodcraft also carries the Ruth Niles stoppers. This is likely specific to the local branch. I do not see these on the Woodcraft site.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Dave Paine said:


> Ruth sells direct, but you have to call her, she does not have ordering via the internet. Nice lady to talk to.
> 
> http://nilesbottlestoppers.com/
> 
> My local Woodcraft also carries the Ruth Niles stoppers. This is likely specific to the local branch. I do not see these on the Woodcraft site.


Yes you have to cal her or email and she will call you. All the products she sells are pictured on her site along with how to place an order(her emaill address and phone number).
Tom


----------



## pvechart (Dec 14, 2011)

TomC said:


> I am fixing to order more Niles stoppers. I don't know if any of you guys saw the post on my finish problem but I would like a recommendation on a stopper finish other than lacquer. I would like one with the luster of buffed lacquer but I'm not sure I ready to try CA. Any suggestions?
> Tom
> Edited for typo


Tom...have you tried walnut oil and then Ren wax...this wax is suppose to hold up well as far as finger prints and water spots go. My 2 cents ...:smile:

Paul


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

pvechart said:


> Tom...have you tried walnut oil and then Ren wax...this wax is suppose to hold up well as far as finger prints and water spots go. My 2 cents ...:smile:
> 
> Paul


No, but I am willing to give it a try. I am not familiar with Ren wax. Where do you buy?
Tom


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Tom, look at DoctorsWoodshop finishes. I use them for everything I turn. Easy to apply and a great product. As for shapes, look in catalogs, online sites, etc for inspiration for other shapes.


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

They look good. I have been planning on doing some stoppers soon.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Ruth is selling through a couple of venders now. I think Rockler may be one of them. Regardless, its still much cheaper to buy direct from her and like others have said, she is a great lady to do business with.:thumbsup:


----------



## pvechart (Dec 14, 2011)

Tom...sawdust is right...Doctors woodshop finishes has a Ren Wax equivalent that has less solvents in it and works just as good as the original so I have read...see the link below. I will be ordering from him next time I need oil or wax. There is a lot of good info on his site also.

Paul

http://www.doctorswoodshop.com/Products/WalnutOilMicrocrystalWax.aspx


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

pvechart said:


> Tom...sawdust is right...Doctors woodshop finishes has a Ren Wax equivalent that has less solvents in it and works just as good as the original so I have read...see the link below. I will be ordering from him next time I need oil or wax. There is a lot of good info on his site also.
> 
> Paul
> 
> http://www.doctorswoodshop.com/Products/WalnutOilMicrocrystalWax.aspx


Paul, thanks for the info and link.
Tom


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

Tom, can you tell us how you do the celtic knot? And what the heck is IPE?


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Tom, you inspired me to turn a couple stoppers today!!:thumbsup:

I had been using CA on my stoppers before but I prefer to reserve my CA for pens. I had picked up some Woodturners Finish at WC awhile back and had experimented with it on a couple projects. There is a slight learning curve with it, at least for me. I admit, finishing is a weak point for me but today I finished the stoppers with it and the more I use it, the more I like it. It builds fast, dries fast and polishes to a brilliant shine. Not quite as shiny as CA but close.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Woodwart said:


> Tom, can you tell us how you do the celtic knot? And what the heck is IPE?


I try and do a build thread on the Celtic knot. However a simple explanation is while the blank is still square with it laying on its side I cut thru it at approx 12 degree angle and glue in the laminate(just a flat piece the same size as the blank). I wait about 2 hours for the glue to dry and rotate the piece 90 degree on it side and cut at 12 degrees again. Repeat this until all four sides are done. Note set up a stop block so all cut are at the same place on the blank. Then just turn it.
IPE is a wood used in decks. It is extremely hard and almost fire proof.
Tom


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

Ipe is also sometimes called Brazilian walnut. It's insect and rot resistant as well which is why it makes for a great deck. It aint too shabby looking either.


----------

